# Rabbit Dispatching and Butchering Tools



## TriumphTriple

I am selling some rabbit dispatching and butchering tools. I like to sell them in sets. Each set includes, one dispatcher and one holder for when you are draining and butchering. 



The dispatcher uses the cervical dislocation method to quickly dispatch the rabbit. Can be mounted to wall, holes are predrilled. 

To use the holder, mount to a wall using screws, holes are predrilled. Put a small slice between the achilles tendon and the bone, like you would hang a deer upside down. You can then easily and securely make your cuts and skin the rabbit. 

All tools are made of steel, I weld them and then powder coat them in my shop. 

Powder coating is non-porous and encapsulates the steel to keep from rusting. This of course make it great for outdoors. It also makes it easy to clean. 


I can ship in 1-2 business days. I ship via usps.

The cost for the set is $65 plus $8 shipping to the continental US. 

If you just wish to purchase the dispatcher by itself, it is $45 plus $8 shipping. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. You can PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thank you,
Sean

Colors available:
Satin Black
Flat Black
Gloss Black
Dark Green
Blue


----------



## Laura Workman

Hi, have you actually used this thing? I invented a tool to assist in cervical dislocation on rabbits back in 2008, and a guy named Sal stole my idea and built the Rabbit Wringer (google it)., and has been selling it for years. This one looks a lot like that, but the angle is a little more open. Since you want the bar right at the base of the rabbit's skull while both sides of the lower jaw are well supported by the platform, the more open angle seems like trouble to me. The bar would tend to hit too far down the neck toward the open side, preventing a clean break at the atlas. Plus, if the head isn't tilted back properly, such as could happen if the jaw isn't properly supported on both sides, you could wind up with the spinal separation much further down, such as in the shoulder blade area. The result is a fully conscious rabbit that's just had its spine separated, complete with ripped muscles and possibly damaged organs. Not good.

Also, I'm puzzled about the v-shaped notch in the plate steel at the closed end. What is the function of that. Hopefully, it is not supposed to be used with animals with tiny necks, because the plate steel at the back of the neck would not function at all like a bar. I would suggest doing away with that notch so that no one is tempted to use it like that.

This type of apparatus can work amazingly well if it's designed and constructed properly, and amazingly poorly, in terms of humane euthanasia, if it isn't.


----------



## TriumphTriple

I have been using it and it works great. I have sold 8 sets at the moment. Not a complaint from anyone. One tug and it is over quick. No screaming and minimal bruising depending on your technique. 

Of course everyone can have a different take on how to build a tool. As long as it comes to the same conclusion and is humane.


----------



## Slev

Gee Laura, 

just a thought, but you might want to take your negative based comments about this guys product and send it to him as a Private Message first, before blasting it out here almost looking like you're knocking the guy... I mean, I'm sure you didn't mean it that way... but... and sorry some schmuck shafted you a while back.. but it kinda looks like you're burning the OP here.. not very Homesteader Family Friendly-ish.... just sayin.


----------



## TriumphTriple

Thanks Slev, I took it as constructive criticism. There is always ways to improve, but then again there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Laura Workman

TriumphTriple said:


> I have been using it and it works great. I have sold 8 sets at the moment. Not a complaint from anyone. One tug and it is over quick. No screaming and minimal bruising depending on your technique.
> 
> Of course everyone can have a different take on how to build a tool. As long as it comes to the same conclusion and is humane.


 I'm glad to hear it's been going well for you. These things really can work beautifully if they're constructed and used properly, and it sounds as though you have a pretty good handle on it.



Slev said:


> Gee Laura,
> 
> just a thought, but you might want to take your negative based comments about this guys product and send it to him as a Private Message first, before blasting it out here almost looking like you're knocking the guy... I mean, I'm sure you didn't mean it that way... but... and sorry some schmuck shafted you a while back.. but it kinda looks like you're burning the OP here.. not very Homesteader Family Friendly-ish.... just sayin.


Hi Slev, I apologize if it looked as though I was knocking the OP. Because these tools can have such horrific results if they're either designed poorly or used improperly, I wanted to alert people that even though these can be wonderful, they are not foolproof and you do need to pay attention. If the OP hasn't had any complaints then he's probably handling the education part of the transaction well. (And I certainly have NO problem with that schmu . . . I mean, my buddy Sal seeing a little competition.) :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyRebel

Where are they getting dispatched to? A robbery in progress? Domestic Disturbance? Grand Theft? Sorry the Law Enforcement is coming out of me, lol. I didn't even know they had specific knives for skinning a rabbit. I've have always used a filet knife, thin and bendable.


----------



## mferg265

I have used a cervical dislocation tool much like what you show as well, self built. I find that bruising of the back and legs are inevitable. It is also difficult for my wife, who is small, to dispatch a larger senior animal. So I created a prototype for a simpler more efficient cervical dislocation tool that anyone can use easily. See Video : [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ULaJwtigcI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ULaJwtigcI[/ame]


----------



## cathleenc

Chiming in to say that we made one, roughly based on Laura's, and it was the best thing ever when it came to dispatching rabbits. Would not get to the processing day without something like this - humane for the human and the rabbit.


----------



## bassmaster17327

I made some to sell a few years ago to sell and made a youtube video, after a couple weeks a received a nasty email from the maker of the Rabbit Wringer letting me know that it was patented and he would sue me. You might want to be careful selling them


----------



## Laura Workman

bassmaster17327 said:


> I made some to sell a few years ago to sell and made a youtube video, after a couple weeks a received a nasty email from the maker of the Rabbit Wringer letting me know that it was patented and he would sue me. You might want to be careful selling them


Well, I have to say, Sal was never short on hubris. But he lied to you. I work in patent law, and I looked up his "patent." Surprise! There isn't one. Must be why he has no patent number anywhere on his website. He says "Patents Pending," but the only thing I could find with his name on it was a single published patent application that was abandoned. (http://www.google.com/patents/US20100105305) What that means is that whatever is in the published application is now public domain. Anyone can use it. 

Not just that, and here's the funny part, he could have had the patent except that he failed to pay the final required fee. That's all that stood between him and an issued patent - about $1200 at the time. It wouldn't have been a valid patent because the case was entirely messed up in many ways, some through no fault of Sal's. I could explain how, but that would bore everyone to tears. It is enough to say that it would have been pretty easy to fix the case and get a truly valid patent, but Sal abandoned the application instead. Poor, dumb Sal. Just goes to show, when you act as your own counsel, you get what you pay for. 

Bottom line - if you want to make and sell the devices, have a ball. Sal doesn't have a patent. (Just please make sure the devices you build really do work properly.) If he emails you again, ask him for the patent numbers and say you'll look into it, then send me a message. If he's smart, he'll fade quietly away, but then, nobody ever accused Sal of being smart.


----------



## bassmaster17327

Thanks, when I looked it up back then it was still patent pending, then I never bothered looking it up again


----------



## Laura Workman

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thanks, when I looked it up back then it was still patent pending, then I never bothered looking it up again


You should check out the file history on Public PAIR. It's totally nuts! In 17 years of work in the field, I've never seen such a messed up case.

Except maybe the one where the clever attorney felt his client wasn't paying attention and inserted a statement to that effect into one of his amendments. He fully intended to remove it before filing it with the patent office and making it public record, but . . . things went rather poorly for him after that. But that was just embarrassing, and amusing. No loss of rights was involved, as it was with Sal. Gotta love karma!


----------

